# Could anyone identify this?



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I have had this on my LR for some time and lately its kinda growing in length and its spreading too? it is a good thing or i need to bush it off the LR?


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

if you are referring to the grey/whitish growth with the stringy looking tentacle type things it looks like what appears to be a sponge. I tried to research them one day and could not find much of anything but if that is what it is it grows very fast.

As a rule of thumb sponges are ok but I expect this type could be pretty invasive from what I've seen of it. I have some on a rock with GSP growing on it and I have been watching it. So far it is a race as to who is going to out compete who. I keep breaking of the tentacles to stop it from jumping to any of the surrounding rock.

If anyone knows more about this stuff I'd be curious to as well.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

yes thats what i am talking about. I have noticed it too they spread and attached to near by rocks. i have moved around rocks and it gets ripped. I have one rock that has most of it. i will see if i could make a movie clip. I dont think it bothers any fish or invet. I will hate that covering all the rocks. Looks like spaghetti thrown all over the rocks.... I dont think it will be a pleasant sight if it spreads out of control


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

hope this clip works


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

The one I have only grows in the "shade". The area behind my rock. I have one that is as big as most peoples finger leather colonies! 

Right now, it sucks in water, and spits out clean water! So, I am just letting it be. If it becomes a problem, I will just cut part of it back.


----------



## jameswarner (Sep 12, 2011)

look up spaggetti worm, that may be it


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

jameswarner said:


> look up spaggetti worm, that may be it


its def not a worm. its the sponge as mentioned above.


----------

